# Marty's Son Needs Prayers



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 9, 2006)

I just got a call from Marty. I don't know everything........Michael was hit by a car while riding his motorcycle. He is being air lifted to a hospital and there is something wrong with his leg.

I'll post more once I know more.

Please keep Marty and her family in your prayers.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 9, 2006)

OMG......Prayers.....Prayers......

MA


----------



## JO~* (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh my God prayers on the way.

For all of you!


----------



## Mona (Jun 9, 2006)

:new_shocked: OH NO! Sending prayers. Hope your so is OK Marty!!


----------



## REO (Jun 9, 2006)

OMG!! Prayers for Michael


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh Dear God! That is a mother's worst night mare. I am praying for strenth for Marty and Jerry and for quick healing for michael.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 9, 2006)

OH NO !!!! I hope everything will be alright!




:


----------



## minijoyj (Jun 9, 2006)

Sending prayers your way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh no... :no: I hope everything will be okay...

Liz R.


----------



## C & C Farms (Jun 9, 2006)

Marty - Keeping Michael and your family in my prayers!



:

Take care and God Bless...


----------



## RallyZ (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty,

Sincerely wishing a complete and speedy recovery for your son, and strength for you and

your family to cope with this crisis.


----------



## Feather1414 (Jun 10, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

NO WONDER MICHEAL HASN'T BEEN IN CONTACT WITH ME FOR A WHILE.

For those of you who know how to contact Marty, PLEASE PM ME!!!

Phone number would be best, I want to call.

Ok, freaking out over here.

Please do PM me her phone number. Please. I have to call and find out how he is. He has grown to be a very close friend to me.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jun 10, 2006)

How very scary I will try and call Marty in the morning ..


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jun 10, 2006)

Thoughts prayers everything... OMG Marty...



:



:


----------



## MBennettp (Jun 10, 2006)

:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:

There are more than that going up now. Please keep us updated.

We are all thinking of you and your family right now.

Mary


----------



## Minimor (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh no! Prayers here from Manitoba, & hugs for Marty!


----------



## minimama (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers..and more prayers. I just got news another friend is in trouble so I am storming the gates tonight!!!!!

Marty, Jerry and both boys are in my prayers and will remain there until all home and well.

Marty you hang in there and if there is anything else we can do, you have only but to ask!



:


----------



## susanne (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty,

I know you won't read this right now, but you have the power of your forum family with you, sending healing and strength to Michael and to you all.

I will be thinking of you all CONSTANTLY, and please pay attention to your own health, too!

We love you, Marty

susanne


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers for Michael, MArty Jerry and Dan as all in a close family need them now. Please when anyone knows anything please post.


----------



## AngieA (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty I am so sorry and I will have you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself thru this ...you are needed even more now.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 10, 2006)

I to am very sorry to hear the news. God needed him upstairs for whatever reason. His time on here on earth was fulled just like god planed, now he is need up above. Maybe god needs somebody special to care for the baby animals that come up, or to fix the unfixable things.


----------



## minimama (Jun 10, 2006)

Deleted.


----------

